# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  معكرونة بكرات البطاطــآ..]

## شذى الزهراء

*مسآء وصباح الورد والفل ..*
*شو كيفكم ؟..*


*المقآدير والطريقة..*


*نسلق المكرونه بالماء , ملعقة زيت وملعقة ملح // مدة السلق ع حسب نوعية المكرونهـ*





*( لحشوة البطاطس )*




*لحم مفروم , بصل , ثوم , بهارات , ملح , بقدونس*




*نوضع البصل ع النار* 





**




*وبعدهاااا نحمر اللحمه مع البقدونس والثوم وبيكون هذا شكلهااا* 





**




*..*




*طريقة البطاطااا* 




*تقطع البطاطااا وتسلق بالمااء والملح والفلفل الاسود بهذا الشكل*





**





*وبعدهاا نقوم بهرس البطاطا بالشوكه ( اذا بالماكينه حتكون سأئله أكثر يفضل بالشوكه )* 




*وماننسى نوضع ملعقتين من كريمة الخفق مثل هذه*





**




*وطبعاً بتكون شكل البطاطا كذا*





**




*هالحين نكور البطاطات ونحشيهاا باللحم المفروم*




*مثل هالشكل* 





**




*هالحين نعمل خلطة الباشميل طبعاً في نااس تعملهااا بنفسها و نااس تاخذهاا جاهزه*




*نخلط المكرونه المسلوقه بالباشميل ونحطها بالصينيه مثل ماتشوفون* 





**




*وبعدها نحط كرات البطاطس بهالشكل*





**




*وبعدهاا نوضع كريمة الخفق ع كامل الصينيه* 




*ونحط ايضاً جبنة الموزاريلااا* 




*وهذا شكلها بالفرن* 





**




*..*


*الوقت تقريباً نص ساعه*


*وهذا الشكل النهائي* 
**





**





*وهناا شكل البطاطاا من الداخل ,,* 
**





**




*..*


*بصحه و عآفيه 

منقول لعيونكم ..
*

----------


## لزيم الروح

تسلم ايدش على الطبخ شكلها تشهي

----------


## ليلاس

طرييييييييييييقة سهلة و لذييييذة

تسلمي غناااااااتي ع الطرح 

الله يعطيييييييييك العاااااااافية

لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يسلموا

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله الطبق مرة مشهي
عفر عجبتني الطبخة
بس عفر بستغني عن المعكرونة
وبسوي البطاطس وبحشية باللحم المفروم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على الطبق المشهي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلم ايدش على الطبخ شكلها تشهي



*لزيم الروح ..*
*شكرا اختي لتواجدكِ اللطيف*
*لاعدمت هالمرور*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> طرييييييييييييقة سهلة و لذييييذة
> 
> تسلمي غناااااااتي ع الطرح 
> 
> الله يعطيييييييييك العاااااااافية
> 
> لا خلا و لا عدم



*ليلاس..*
*ربي يسلمكِ  ع تواجدكِ الرائع*
*لاعدم من هالمرور* 
*ودي لكِ..*

----------


## آهات حنونه

وااااو

شكلها لذيذه بس يبي الها شغل وايد مممممم؟؟؟يمكن اسويها يوم بس بدون كريم خفق بستبدله ببشميل اتوقع تصير احلى

يسلمو على النقل الرائع
تحياتي خيتو ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اااااالله شكلها عذاااب مرره 
عجبتني بقووه 
شكلي هالمرره بسويها >> اذا صار لي نفس خخخخ
بس زسويها زي ما قالت بحر العجائب ..~ 
بستبدل كريم الخفق بالبشاميل احسها بيكون كعمها احلى :)
تسلم الدياات غناتووو
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو  شذووي عالطبق الشهي
 ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
 تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلموا



 
*شكراا حساسه ع المرور*
*لاعدم ياارب منكِ*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله الطبق مرة مشهي
> 
> عفر عجبتني الطبخة
> بس عفر بستغني عن المعكرونة
> وبسوي البطاطس وبحشية باللحم المفروم ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> على الطبق المشهي ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



*همس الصمت* 
*يلا جربيها وقولي النتائج علشان نجربها*
*تسلميين غناتي ع الحضور البهي*
*ماانحرم تواصلكِ الطيب يارب*
*دمتي بوووود خيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وااااو
> 
> شكلها لذيذه بس يبي الها شغل وايد مممممم؟؟؟يمكن اسويها يوم بس بدون كريم خفق بستبدله ببشميل اتوقع تصير احلى
> 
> يسلمو على النقل الرائع
> تحياتي خيتو ...



 
*اي بحورة صدفتي شغل واايد بس شنسووي بهيك اطباق*
*يلا جربيها وردي عليي* 
*مشكووورة ع توااجدكِ النير*
*لاعدم من هالمرور*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اااااالله شكلها عذاااب مرره 
> عجبتني بقووه 
> شكلي هالمرره بسويها >> اذا صار لي نفس خخخخ
> بس زسويها زي ما قالت بحر العجائب ..~ 
> بستبدل كريم الخفق بالبشاميل احسها بيكون كعمها احلى :)
> تسلم الدياات غناتووو
> موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
> دمتي بكل الأماني



*عواميه غناتي..*
*الله اشتهيت اشوف تطبيقش والله يلا انتظر*
*ربي يسلم قلبكِ ع عذب التواجد*
*ربي مايحرمني تواصلكِ الطيب*
*دمتي بجمال روحكِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمووو شذووي عالطبق الشهي
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
> تحياتي



*موني حبيبتي*
*مشكووورة ع رقة التوااجد*
*والمميز طلتكِ بصفحتي*
*لاعدم يارب*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلم أيديك على النقل الشهي واللذيذ

كل الشكر لك يالغاليه

ودي لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلم أيديك على النقل الشهي واللذيذ
> 
> كل الشكر لك يالغاليه
> 
> ودي لكِ



 
*يسلمكِ ربي ملوووك ع الاشراقه النيره*
*ماننحرم هيك تووواصل طيب*
*دمتي بسعااده*
*سلامي ..*

----------


## انتم

وصفه شهيه 

يسلمواااااا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وصفه شهيه 
> 
> يسلمواااااا



 
*يسلمكِ ربي خيه*
*شكرا لوجودكِ الحلوو*
*تحياتي*

----------


## I wanna

الله الله على هالاكلات الحلوة والشهية

الله الينا ملينا في الدوام كل يوم العشاء رز ولحم غنم او لحم تيوس او احيانا نسوي سمك

لكن في النهاية رز بالليل

نحاول نجرب هالطبخة وثانكس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوور اخوي ع تواجدك الكريم*
*والله يساعد كل من يغيب عن بيته ماعليكم الا تتحملوا اكل الدوامات*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*موفق لكل خير*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

شهيتينا خيتوه

شكلها لذيذة مرررة 

لكن خسارة الصور ما تطلع عندي ما أدري ليش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البسمة الحمراء* 
*مشكوورة خيه ع التواجد الجمييل*
*ماانحرم هالتواصل العطر*
*دمتي بوود*

----------

